# Orlando and Philly both impressed tonight



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

Just watched this game, and I have to say that both these teams will compete in what I see as an improved Eastern Conference.

McGrady is the best player in the game right now, IMO, and coupling the best player in the league with Grant Hill smells a little like another SG/ SF combination in the East that dominated several years ago. They have two bonafide SUPERSTARS on the team, provided Hill can stay healthy. Come January, if he has remained healthy, the Magic will probably send Mike Miller packing if then can find a quality big man. Is there a Bill Carwright type available? With two superstars in the mix, however, the Magic will make a lot of noise this year.

The Sixers competed the whole game despite a terrible night from Alan Iverson. Van Horn looks much more comfortable in the offensive sheme of Philly compared to NJ. He actually had 11 free throw attempts tonight! I dare you to find one game last year where he had over 8 free throws. Van Horn can be an excellent complement to Iverson when AI gets his game going, and Van Horn's outside shot starts falling. It wasn't falling tonight, yet he still finished with 19 points, played solid D and very impressive defense. In addition, if MacCullogh can stay healthy, he is a significant offensive improvement over Mutombo. He has soft hands and a good touch around the offense. Iverson loved playing with him the first time around.

Good start to the season, as this was a very entertaining game. I expect these two teams, along with NJ and NO, to compete for the Eastern Conference crown. Anxious to see the Wiz tomorrow night as well.

Hitman


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think Iverson is going to end up being worse by trying to pass so much. I think in this game he completely lost his rhythm by looking for the pass all the time.

Also, I dont think Orlando will send of Miller unless they get someone back that will really help.

Kemp played decent in small number of minutes. If he keeps working hard and can drop another 15-20 lbs over the next 2 or so months, he can really help this team.

I think the numbers Grant and Tracy put up tonight are going to look very familiar all year. Tmac with 30 pts, 5 asts, 4 reb, 4 blocks.. Hill with 18 pts, 7 asts, 6 rebs..

I wonder if these two could both get triple dips in one game?

If Orlando still had Ben Wallace, and Hill stayed healthy, we'd be seeing them playing the Lakers in the Finals.


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

I think they need to trade Iverson. When you have 25 fg attempts and you score 18 points somethin is wrong. I think he is a great player but needs a change in scenery. 

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Orlando impressed me. With Hill and Mcgrady clicking and healthy they will be the best duo not named Shaq and Kobe. 

Im not that impressed by Philly. I know it's the first day, but I dont find myself saying man Philly is gonna be good this year. I do not think they improved but they did get younger. They did not really look good, Iverson was off, KVH was pretty good. But I do not think Philly is that good. They are the second most overrated team in the league behind Detroit. I doubt they even make the playoffs. IMO


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree, I dont think Philly will make the playoffs either. It think it will be pretty funny if KVH becomes their best player. I also think Iverson should be traded, but the sad thing is they should have done it last year, his value has probably dropped alot after his summer debacles. As far as TMac, I think he'll be more like 26pts, 6rbs, 5ast, 2blks. 4 blks a game is out of the question.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Ever since the Finals I have sort of forgotten that Keith Van Horn is actually a very good player. I think if he can get the ball out of Iverson's hands every now and then he can do well in Philadelphia.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

The Magic have nothing at the 4 & 5. Pat Burke was their big standout. McCullach was killing them.

I predict the Magic win 50 games assuming Hill is healthy and get knocked out early in the playoffs.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Hill was subbed in and out of the game a bit at the beginning and it seemed like he didnt get the rhythm he would have liked on the offensive end of the court, even though he got 18 points. He made nice passes all night. If he and Mcgrady get going this is going to be a scary combo, cuz hill put up 18 points without getting too involved in the scoring. If he stays healthy I expect big things from him. As far as the magic go I dont think that team looks very impressive. Shawn Kemps rebounds were all easy ones that bounced right to him. He looks even bigger than last year, he was always the last one down the court and all of his points were off of 15 foot jump shots. thats not what you want out of your power forward.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> Ever since the Finals I have sort of forgotten that Keith Van Horn is actually a very good player. I think if he can get the ball out of Iverson's hands every now and then he can do well in Philadelphia.


kvh will become more inconsitent when the pressure starts building up on the sixers...


----------



## JacobPack (Oct 29, 2002)

I almost forget how good Grant Hill is. The Magic have an excellent team this year, especially in the East. Versatile along the perimeter, with great rebounding from the 2 and 3 spots.

Also, Kobe Bryant has the best body control of anyone I've ever seen. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

it certainly appers that philly took a big step backwards in their interior defense. nj was able to be strong defensively last year despite van horn and macculloch.

orlando, the same. they'll likely have trouble on the boards all season. having their 2 horses will overcome alot of that, but prevent them from being true contenders, imo. then again, they're in the east, so they will be finals contenders.


----------



## JacobPack (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> it certainly appers that philly took a big step backwards in their interior defense. nj was able to be strong defensively last year despite van horn and macculloch.


Agree completely. They may be able to get through the first two rounds of the playoffs with their new, more efficient offense, but they'll still go as far as AI can take them.



> orlando, the same. they'll likely have trouble on the boards all season. having their 2 horses will overcome alot of that, but prevent them from being true contenders, imo. then again, they're in the east, so they will be finals contenders.


Again, I concur. Orlando will be in a better situation because they've got two guys who can do these things. In that sense, they're comparable to the Celtics, but I think the Magic is a little better as a unit. 

I still like the Hornets and Nets in the East because of their inside presence on defense.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Who did the magic have to stop McCollough? I think obvioulsy there biggest problem will be stopping the opposing teams big men.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

That game was a example why Orlando will be a great team this year if Hill stays healthy! Because all of the magazines etc predicted Orlando to not even make the playoffs? Shawn Kemp look pretty good at center and he showed he can knock down those open jump shots. Mike Miller looks more into the games than previous seasons. And Grant look great, was fast, could take it to the hoop, could run, could defend, could jump, and that is only the first game and he already looks close to his old self. And Tracy, well is the best SG in the NBA, and will have more energy to defend this season. People undrestimated the greatness of Grant Hill, how could you think a team would be worse with Grant healthy, he does so much for that lineup it is pathetic, and welcome the best duo in the East, McGrady and Hill.

So to all of you out there than might think Orlando is not going to make the playoffs and be a threat. Your right..


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> That game was a example why Orlando will be a great team this year if Hill stays healthy! Because all of the magazines etc predicted Orlando to not even make the playoffs? Shawn Kemp look pretty good at center and he showed he can knock down those open jump shots. Mike Miller looks more into the games than previous seasons. And Grant look great, was fast, could take it to the hoop, could run, could defend, could jump, and that is only the first game and he already looks close to his old self. And Tracy, well is the best SG in the NBA, and will have more energy to defend this season. People undrestimated the greatness of Grant Hill, how could you think a team would be worse with Grant healthy, he does so much for that lineup it is pathetic, and welcome the best duo in the East, McGrady and Hill.
> 
> So to all of you out there than might think Orlando is not going to make the playoffs and be a threat. Your right..


Yeah but OZZY how are they gonna defend any real 4&5's out there!


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Orlando looked quite good for the opener. It is obvious they should trade Miller or Garrity, because having them both is a luxury and they need a Brain Grant type power forward, to hustle and defend and be a powerful inside player. 

Iverson played well except shooting, and "playing the right way" will cost him his typical scoring rhythm for at least a while. He may yet be able to do it. 

Orlando has more upside than Philadelphia, but the 76ers should grab the last playoff spot.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I only watched the first half, but unless KVH tore it up in the 2nd, I don't see how anybody could be optimistic about his play. He was still soft and passive, and didn't even stand out against Orlando's assortment of sloths. If he's a legit second option, he should have scored 30 last night! Hell, in the first half, MacCulloch was a much better player.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> I only watched the first half, but unless KVH tore it up in the 2nd, I don't see how anybody could be optimistic about his play. He was still soft and passive, and didn't even stand out against Orlando's assortment of sloths. If he's a legit second option, he should have scored 30 last night! Hell, in the first half, MacCulloch was a much better player.


Yea, you did only watch the first half. He never tore it up, but he really played Pat Garrity. MacColluch was a better option, but the Magic played so small , he was really a problem being in the game.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, Orlando proved that it could win at home against Philly on a night when McGrady was hot and Iverson was stone cold.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Very impressed with Grant Hill he'll help Orlando alot this year with him and McGrady on the floor together it'll cause match-up problems because most teams don't have to quality 6-8 defenders, Orlando's main problem is interior defense where they're going to get kill every night, TMac is a stud as usual with a healthy Hill should help him at the end of games save energy to be better in the clutch. This team will be dangerous come playoff time if everyone stays healthy mainly Hill and TMac, Philly's in alot of trouble this year.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Hill Played well, but I'm continually amazed at his ability to milk the officials every time he doesn't get the call, without getting the refs mad at him. He gets better treatment from the refs than any player in the league, and that goes back to his days with Detroit.

He is just one more example of why NBA superstars have trouble playing against good international competition under the international rules. They can't understand it when they don't get every call.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Good point, Big John. With 6 injuries, who knows how the 76ers will evolve.? 

If Orlando can trade a wing for a thigh, oops, I'm thinking Thanksgiving, I mean a good power forward, they could have the best team in the East.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Tracy McGrady....Michael Jordan.
Grant Hill...Scottie Pippen.
???...Dennis Rodman
???...Great Role-Players

They have two of the pieces of a dynasty, arguable the hardest two to get, but are still an AMAZING defender and a really solid group of role-players (Horace Grant, Steve Kerr, etc.) away from being that kind of team.

Personally, aside from Kobe/Shaq, they are one of a handful of teams with the tools to get to that level.

San Antonio - Tim Duncan, Tony Parker (playing better than last night) & Manu Ginobilli
Sacramento - Mike Bibby, Vlade Divac, and Peja Stoijakovic
Dallas - Steve Nash & Dirk Nowitzki
New Jersey - Jason Kidd, Richard Jefferson & Kenyon Martin

Other than those four, there is nobody really poised on that level to take over the league on a several season tear of championships if given the rest of the pieces.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Orlando is like the Dallas of the East: they can score points in bunches but they can't stop anybody. And losing Horace Grant (who hobbled off the court last night with an injured knee after missing most of the preseason) won't help.

Please don't carry the analogy too far: Orlando is nowhere near as good as Dallas.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> Tracy McGrady....Michael Jordan.
> Grant Hill...Scottie Pippen.
> ???...Dennis Rodman
> ...


_Arguably_ the hardest to get??
I would say the two superstars are _definitely_ the two hardest to get. And we are not talking about getting a team that will win 6 out of 8 championships. We are talking about a team that can make a _ serious _ run at the Eastern Conference crown. Any team with McGrady, a healthy Hill, and a roster full of other NBA players has a chance to do that.

Hitman


----------

